# New budgie strange cere



## Vivele (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi, I bought a new budgie last week from the local pet shop and he's settling in great. I've noticed that his cere is strange and I don't think that he's a young bird like they said. Is this something to be worried about? Thanks in advance.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

This is not a young budgie and he needs to be checked by an Avian Vet as soon as possible. When a male’s cere goes brown, it can be a sign of testicular cancer. Was the pet store rehoming this bird for someone?


----------



## Vivele (Oct 12, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> This is not a young budgie and he needs to be checked by an Avian Vet as soon as possible. When a male’s cere goes brown, it can be a sign of testicular cancer. Was the pet store rehoming this bird for someone?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

Did you mean to reply?


----------

